# My job search and how to get it right, finally



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry folks, I can't give you the advice. I would like it.
Thanks so much for this by the way, just went off here.

I've not been very successful. I want to support myself. What ends up happening is I'm either picky or not picky enough. My last job was easy to get, I should have saw that as a warning sign. It was by contract and then I was out as were most people. They change all the time. :/ While beginning this job, I had another, better offer I should have went for. It was easy so I went with it. 

The problem is when I see a job I like, I see myself in it. I do the research for it, I picture myself in that position, I'm excited. That doesn't come across in the interview. I don't know what to ask them about their company. I was too personal at one point. And too honest in others. A person whose performance drops because they're bored does not look good for any job, so I should not mention that and things like that. 

I am going to lie darn it. Instead of saying yes, I did this in my experience, you are not going to hear the end of it and I am going to make it sound fancy! I've gotta be professional. I can definitely work on that. Because I would be a great worker and darn it I will let you know! And I'm not an expressive person vocally, in my facial expressions so I've got to work on that too. The fakeness, ew. I am enthusiastic, it just won't come across so much. 

So now, I see something I like and I'm focusing on it again... Instead of roaming around the neighborhood god knows where searching for god knows what, at a time that is late to be applying.. is it better to go for a few things and give it my all? I was going to write a cover letter and give a resume. It's french so I wasn't even going to include the English side of my resume.. and working on perfecting my vocabulary, so I seem francophone. It's a factory job. Is that trying too hard? XD It's with lighting and I'm going into interior design and I know good things I can mention about me being a good candidate. 

The jobs I had interviews with didn't follow up with me. Yes, we'll call you and they never do. I try calling and I have to get through so and so and bullshit. If you're going to reject me, do it properly. Now, I am deciding I am going to nab a job and I want to do it right... Help?


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> Sorry folks, I can't give you the advice. I would like it.
> Thanks so much for this by the way, just went off here.
> 
> I've not been very successful. I want to support myself. What ends up happening is I'm either picky or not picky enough. My last job was easy to get, I should have saw that as a warning sign. It was by contract and then I was out as were most people. They change all the time. :/ While beginning this job, I had another, better offer I should have went for. It was easy so I went with it.
> ...


I think it's important to believe in yourself, your abilities and your experience. If you're a good worker, if you know what you're doing and you have a passion for it, let that be your confidence, let it shine through. 

Also, this is just based on my opinion from what I've picked up from employers, but it seems like coming across too eager is not a good thing. I'm not sure, perhaps some employers pick up on it as desperation? It seems like it's better to show them why _they _need _you._


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Job interviews are sort of like auditions. Just keep in mind that you're not the only one who gets rejected, and you're likely not the worst they see. The only way you're sure to fail is in not trying at all.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

dave.o said:


> I think it's important to believe in yourself, your abilities and your experience. If you're a good worker, if you know what you're doing and you have a passion for it, let that be your confidence, let it shine through.
> 
> Also, this is just based on my opinion from what I've picked up from employers, but it seems like coming across too eager is not a good thing. I'm not sure, perhaps some employers pick up on it as desperation? It seems like it's better to show them why _they _need _you._


Good advice. I don't think I come across as enthusiastic but maybe I seem to want to please and that comes across as desperate. I'm a laid back kind of person. Whatever happens dude. *surfer* j/k. 

I want that business, professional, successful attitude and personality to be part of me.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Job interviews are sort of like auditions. Just keep in mind that you're not the only one who gets rejected, and you're likely not the worst they see. The only way you're sure to fail is in not trying at all.


True. I want to have that right level of trying that will get me in.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> Good advice. I don't think I come across as enthusiastic but maybe I seem to want to please and that comes across as desperate. I'm a laid back kind of person. Whatever happens dude. *surfer* j/k.
> 
> I want that business, professional, successful attitude and personality to be part of me.


And it can be roud: Professionalism comes in many different forms, it's all about working to your strengths. For example, being a person who is laid back and a good listener can lead to becoming a good project manager; someone who can take on everybody's ideas and keep some perspective, or how enthusiasm can be channelled in to drive and vision. 

I believe that having confidence in your worth as an employee and strenth of conviction will naturally evolve into the assets you would like to have. I notice you said you place a lot of focus on the job you're going for: positioning yourself in the job, reasearching about it etc. Perhaps it might be an idea to focus on your strengths, what you have to offer them and so forth. It's all well and good to talk to an employer about why you want to work for them, what it means to etc., but they are thinking about who they want to hire, what they want from an employee.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

@unINFalliPle Also, can I ask what type of work you're looking for?


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

dave.o said:


> @_unINFalliPle_ Also, can I ask what type of work you're looking for?


Oh. Anything really. I don't want retail. I like dogs, children, art, nature. I don't want to sell anything. I want somewhere where I'll be reasonably busy, maybe working with my hands, nothing too social. Don't worry, I don't talk like this with managers. And since I'll be going into interior design and it interests me a lot, something related to that is a good option. An office environment doesn't really appeal to me, something repetitive neither, neither something where I feel like I'm not needed, neither is talking on the phone for many hours, etc. 

The factory is for a lighting company that has many kinds of lights with different styles. Really cool looking stuff. I'd probably have to assemble, package, label things. Production clerk. I had to take care of inventory with dresses and jewlery and I liked handling those better than the social part. Putting dresses away in the back and setting up the jewlery in its case was actually my favorite part of it. Screw people. XD Opening and closing was fun too, I felt like the place was my own. Independent and good team worker. 

I've sold dresses and jewlery at separate places, worked for Avon, am a temporary data entry clerk but that's because my mom's letting me do some of her work once in a while (but they don't have to know that XP). I also worked at a daycare for a bit. 

I want to make money and be busy. I'm open to learning, trying new things.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> Oh. Anything really. I don't want retail. I like dogs, children, art, nature. I don't want to sell anything. I want somewhere where I'll be reasonably busy, maybe working with my hands, nothing too social. Don't worry, I don't talk like this with managers. And since I'll be going into interior design and it interests me a lot, something related to that is a good option. An office environment doesn't really appeal to me, something repetitive neither, neither something where I feel like I'm not needed, neither is talking on the phone for many hours, etc.
> 
> The factory is for a lighting company that has many kinds of lights with different styles. Really cool looking stuff. I'd probably have to assemble, package, label things. Production clerk. I had to take care of inventory with dresses and jewlery and I liked handling those better than the social part. Putting dresses away in the back and setting up the jewlery in its case was actually my favorite part of it. Screw people. XD Opening and closing was fun too, I felt like the place was my own. Independent and good team worker.
> 
> ...


Staying away from retail, offices and call centres is a smart move :wink:


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Three questions seem most important: why do you feel you'd be good at..., where do you see yourself in 1,2,5 years time, and most of all what can you offer us (also know as strengths and weaknesses; always be showing how a 'weakness' is being improved upon).

You are halfway there with visualising the ideal job future but lack the positive mental attitude side, for this I find reciting your own positive qualities (being able to name 5-10 with confidence) aloud helps, power-confidence posing (YouTube has many videos on this, just avoid the petulant teen ego poses tbh) and most of all work on reminding yourself that you are-quite possibly may be the best candidate for the job (perhaps you or them just don't know it, but avoid arrogance at all costs).

Preparation is key, try at least 1/4- 1/2 of these styled questions from 1 link: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=5....57j0l3j62l2.10392j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 and get someone else to observe or ask them (role play helps if you can create a scenario or mock interview) to offer pointers or no go areas.


----------

